
New data center architecture from commodity network elements - toni
http://www.physorg.com/news138453555.html
======
toni
here is the original paper:
<http://ccr.sigcomm.org/online/files/p63-alfares.pdf>

~~~
wmf
There were two related papers from SIGCOMM that I found interesting:

Changhoon Kim, Matthew Caesar and Jennifer Rexford: Floodless in SEATTLE: A
Scalable Ethernet Architecture for Large Enterprises.
<http://ccr.sigcomm.org/online/?q=node/373>

Albert Greenberg, Parantap Lahiri, David A. Maltz, Parveen Patel, Sudipta
Sengupta: Towards a Next Generation Data Center Architecture: Scalability and
Commoditization.
[http://conferences.sigcomm.org/sigcomm/2008/workshops/presto...](http://conferences.sigcomm.org/sigcomm/2008/workshops/presto/papers/p57.pdf)

~~~
toni
thanks for sharing those links.

